# Apollo 1/96 scale model



## fleafish (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi all :wave: , I am new here and had a few questions. I've done a forum search (holy confusing,  LOL) I have built a few models in my younger days, circa 1960's and early 70's. I am a huge fan of the early space program and have had the opportunity to procure a few discontinued models from that era. Mercury, Gemini and a few rare Apollo models. My question is...what kind of paints will I need to replicate my models as close as possible to originals, I have experience with airbrushing R/C car bodies so I'm not totally witout talent. I used to paint all my models with brushes and was very dissapointed. I used nothing but Testors model paint. Back then, airbrushes were not the norm or I was to young to know.Any Suggestions will be very appreciated. Thanks in advance, Ian


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

If you want to do something impressive, get the Atomic City Mercury capsule. It's big, it's detailed...it's a great kit. one of the best I've handled of any subject.


----------



## fleafish (Jun 21, 2006)

*Mercury*

I lost a bid today on one on E-Bay. There is one left from an English fellow for $88.00. Trusting your advise on whether it may be worth it. Thanks


----------



## fleafish (Jun 21, 2006)

*oooppps*

Found one at squadron.com for $67.00, Dummy :freak: me thought they were discontinued. Thanks for the advice, but painting is my issue. Please, If anyone can give a newbie some advice, I would really appreciate it. :thumbsup: Thanks, Ian


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Wait until a Hobby Lobby has its half price sell and you can pick them up all day long for about $30.00.


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

MitchPD3 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Wait until a Hobby Lobby has its half price sell and you can pick them up all day long for about $30.00.



 No Hobby Lobby in AZ. 


As for the painting question use what ever brand your like. Matching colors is easy :freak: 

For the Apollo refrence photos can be found here...
The Project Apollo Archive


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Unlike the 60's and early 70's there is now a wide variety paints made for models. Beyond the model paints, modelers also use the acrylic craft paints such as Apple Barrel, Americana and others for their models. Some even use the laquer systems developed for automotive finishes.
I lean toward acrylics but they take some experimenting to get the right paint / thinner ratio for spraying. Enamels and laquers are more forgiving in that area. They generally are easier to spray and are more durable than acrylics. The one thing you'll want to watch out for in laquers are the so called hot ones. These use a more caustic chemical agent which can attack bare styrene and other plastics.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Cult has Atomic Mercury*

CultTV mans has the Atomic City mercury listed as in stock


----------



## fleafish (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice all. I'll keep you updated......probably more questions than updates


----------



## fleafish (Jun 21, 2006)

I've had a change of plans. I got the Atomic City Project Mercury and got started on that. I have a question. I'm using Tamiya acrylic paints and it says that they are water based. However, the thinner Ihave has a chemical base odor to it. Can I thin the paints with Water or should I stick with the Tamiya acrylic thinner? Here is a few pics of the beginnings. Thanks.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tamiya probably makes a thinner especially for their paints, but I'm not sure. You can also thin acrylics with alcohol (regular medicine cabinet alcohol). Don't use laquer thinner, it's a completely different animal.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I strongly recommend Tamiya thinner for their paints. It just works better. I've tried other thinners and they don't react well with Tamiya.


----------



## stymye (Jan 3, 2005)

Contrary to popular belief,Acrylic is not "water based" it's an "acrylic polymer" that can be dissolved with water untill it's dry.It's not water color it's acrylic based  

use the thinner >not alcohol, winshield fluid,grandmas recipe, ect... or any other liquid that will strip it of it's essential propertys.


----------

